# 6 Molly Fry, Please Help!



## electricfat (Apr 13, 2009)

I recently bought a new 45 gallon fish tank. I am decently experienced, though im no expert. I chose to do fish in cycling, because i just perfer it to a fish out cycling. So i went to the local aquarium and bought a few platy's and a couple black skirt tetra's. Then a friend of mine who also has a decent amount of experience, offered me two of his molly's since his kept getting pregnant and his tank was getting over stocked. So I took two of his mollys home, and put them in my new tank. the next morning I wake up and look in the tank, and what do you know theres a molly fry swimming across the tank. so I quick got my breeder and put it in and caught all the molly fry I could find, which happened to be only 6. But I Am worried as my tank is only about a week or so along, and i dont know how that will affetct the fry. I have no other tank to move them to, and really dont know what to do. They seem to be doing just fine, but if anyone can give me any advice on what I should do it would be much appreciated.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Simple.

Get some stuff called "Stability" and use it. Use double the recommended first dose.
Your tank will be effectively cycled in only a week, and your fish will be safe.


----------

